# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Nov 13th "Cranksgiving II"



## Eric (Oct 18, 2016)

*


Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Nov 13th*

*What: *Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
*When:* Sunday Nov 13th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
*Where:* Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
*Who:* Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills are minimal.

We are doing something a little different this month. This is our second annual Cranksgiving ride. I would like to ask that all the ride participants bring some of the following items to donate to Casa Teresa. Casa Teresa is an organization in Orange CA that saves lives by providing a temporary home and on-going support for pregnant women 18 years of age and older who are alone. Life skills and education programs prepare these women to make loving and informed decisions for themselves and their babies. 

*Cereal 
Breakfast Bars
Pasta Meals
Pasta
Pasta Sauce
Crackers
Pop Tarts
Macaroni and Cheese
Canned Soup
Canned Veggies
Canned Fruit
Water Bottles
Hamburger Helper
Peanut Butter
Jelly
Newborn diapers
Baby clothes newborn to 3T*


Please help this holiday season by giving what you can to help.


http://www.casateresa.com/


----------



## Eric (Oct 24, 2016)

BTT


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes. Lookin forward to this charitable event.
It will be tough to beat last years givers; but I hope so.
Thanks @Eric for organizing this again.


----------



## Eric (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey everyone, let's do something for the folks that don't have as much as we do during the holidays. Come to Cranksgiving II and Help the moms at casa teresa.  Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Eric (Nov 7, 2016)

A little less than a week away.  Looking forward to a great little event in old town Orange.


----------



## rustintime (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm in... Long beach swapmeet in the morning and cranksgiving  at 10:30


----------



## Cory (Nov 7, 2016)

I am trying to get my schedule worked out to be there. I think I will have my 7 year old and my father in law (who cannot ride a bike) but should be able to show up preride and hang out and bring some donations


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2016)

Meebee...Might be out of town tho.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Meebee...Might be out of town tho.




Or hungover...it's my B-Day next week


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bump this up for the ride tomorrow.
My wife went shopping and bought some baby clothes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 12, 2016)

We'll be there!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey there. Mike and I did not make it to the ride; we crashed on the river trail...













Cory came in his big red Suburban ambulance and brought us back to our house and fixed Mike up. Thank you @Cory



We were riding side-by-side like we always do but I put my hand on his back and our handlebars locked up and we went down in a pile. I am such an idiot. And Mike will never ride next me again I'm sure.
I did tell him I was sorry over and over again. 
I am glad it was not that bad we are both OK and will ride soon.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh Jeeze....Victim #2

@Jarod24


----------



## Cory (Nov 13, 2016)

Mike had quite a puncture in his arm...


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 13, 2016)

Man oh man what a spill 
I made it safely to OC, couldn't stay for the ride but got some snaps. Once again thank you to E & S for hosting the ride and for organizing the donation drive


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 13, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Hey there. Mike and I did not make it to the ride; we crashed on the river trail...
> 
> Oh man... what a fall, glad it wasn't worse,  those falls happen faster than you think.
> 
> ...


----------



## the2finger (Nov 13, 2016)

Did the CHP M.A.I.T.  Handle that crash?


----------



## Cory (Nov 13, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Did the CHP M.A.I.T.  Handle that crash?




Multidisciplinary Accident Investigation Teams (MAIT)

The California Highway Patrol's (CHP) Multidisciplinary Accident Investigation Team (MAIT) Program was established in 1978. The severity and intricacy of traffic collisions dictated the need for more intensive investigations to determine subtle collision and injury causes.  The objective of the MAIT Program is to provide the CHP with the means to conduct in-depth investigations and analyses of major traffic collisions throughout the state.  Investigations include the reconstruction of an incident and a study of the factors that may have contributed to the incident.  The factors include environmental, human and mechanical and are associated with the three phases of a collision which are pre-collision, at-collision and post-collision.  The ultimate objective of the program is the utilization of these identified causation factors to prevent collisions of a similar nature from recurring.


----------



## the2finger (Nov 13, 2016)

Touché


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the wipeout guys.
Body Surfing is really better in the ocean.
I'm sure that Mike smoked a fat one after that little mishap.
Glad to hear that you guys are somewhat ok.


----------



## mrg (Nov 13, 2016)

Sorry to here about your troubles guys, good healing to you, you missed a fun ride


----------



## tikicruiser (Nov 18, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your mishap , hope you and Mike are O.K.. See you around.


----------

